# help, - looking for businesses for sale in Usa



## itismee (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, wondering if anyone has recommendations for small businesses for sale in the USA in order to qualify for the H2 visa.
Ideally I am looking for a small motel/camp site, freehold.
Anyone have any recommendations of websites/ good newpapers to chek out?
thanks
Chris


----------



## mattyb (Feb 1, 2008)

how did you go looking for a business?

We are planning on moving over to usa, and buying a business as well..

Matt


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you sure it's an H2 visa you're trying for? Those are generally for seasonal workers - and are in short supply at the moment.

An E2 visa is for investors. In looking around in the Visa section on the Consulate website, I found there is a booklet with guidelines you may find useful here: http://amb-usa.fr/consul/niv/forms/evguide.pdf
The advantage of the E visa is that there is no cap on how many can be issued. You do, however, have to have nationality of a country that has a trade or investment treaty with the US (though that's not too difficult).

To find a business to buy, you probably should look for newspapers or websites related to specific types of business. There are associations for just about any sort of business in the US - motel operators, campground operators, small shops and local business associations (check any area in which you might want to live). Local Chambers of Commerce might be able to point you to small business associations in their area. 

Some real estate agencies may have listings for businesses that depend on property (like a campground or motel) - check Century 21 or Coldwell Banker or any of the big national chains.

Just a few ideas to get you started. Good luck in your search, and do come back and let us know how you get on!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

